# Map of Thranduils Palace



## Randir Earen (May 20, 2005)

hello everybody!

I'm desperately looking for a map, drawing, sketch, whatever of *Thranduils Palace*. Does anybody know where I can find material about the wood elves of Mirkwood? Their habits, their songs...


Randir Earen


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (May 20, 2005)

See if you can get a hold of Karen Wynn Fonstad's _Atlas of Middle Earth_. There is a schematic--probably not authoritative--of Thranduil's Palace in the "Hobbit" section.


----------



## Maerbenn (May 20, 2005)

Links to scans of the Professor’s drawings of the Gate:

http://web.archive.org/web/20030705140845/http://home7.swipnet.se/~w-70853/elvking.jpg (coloured version here: http://www.laurelindorenan.com/elvenking-c2.jpg)
http://www.tolkienonline.com/gallery/archive/jrrt_23.jpg
http://digilander.libero.it/Aragorn_the_Dunedan2/grandi/fantasy/elvenking2.jpg
http://web.archive.org/web/20040224160914/http://rule-them-all.com/art/Untitled-121.jpg
http://web.archive.org/web/20040224214704/http://rule-them-all.com/art/Untitled-122.jpg
http://web.archive.org/web/20040224222846/http://rule-them-all.com/art/Untitled-123.jpg


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for those links, Maerbenn, though the last three are not functional.

I like the second, coloured one, a lot, though the trees could do with some diversity, but then JRRT was primarily a writer, not an artist/painter.

The third one has too much of an 'open' feel to it, I imagined Mirkwood as being very entangled in every part, and the river not quite as wide...


----------



## Ardamir the Blessed (May 23, 2005)

Here is the _Atlas of Middle-earth_ map of Thranduil's halls.


----------



## GuardianRanger (May 24, 2005)

Just a guess, but it wouldn't surprise me to see more links become inactive; as I thought I read one time (here) about the Tolkien estate putting a stop to the maps in public domain. I may have mis-read it though.

Anyway, some of those pictures that were posted, can be found in:
J.R.R Tolkien: Artist & Illustrator, by Hammond and Scull. An excellent book, I might add.


----------



## Ardamir the Blessed (May 25, 2005)

I know for a fact that the link I posted above will not become inactive, unless the map is moved (it will not be *re*moved), but then I will change the link accordingly.


----------



## Aiglos (May 26, 2005)

Wynn Fonstad's version of the forest gate, path and the palace of Thranduil is the most complete I have found.

It's probably my favourite Tolkien companion although Weapons & Warfare is pretty good too and has loads of great prop illustrations from the film.


Incidentally, if you know "Somewhere Only We Know" by the british indie group Keane, get the video. The forest scene is inspired by Mirkwood.


----------



## Maerbenn (Nov 5, 2007)

Ithrynluin said:


> Thanks for those links, Maerbenn, though the last three are not functional.


All links except the third one should now work.


----------



## Mr. Istari (Nov 5, 2007)

All of the links worked for me.


----------

